# Rescued Oscar



## truett (Feb 21, 2007)

Last tuesday I picked up an Oscar from a family that didn't want it anymore. The lady said that she wanted to convert her tank to salt water. I hope that she puts more thought and consideration into it than she did for the freshwater. She had the oscar in a thirty gallon tank. She said that she had the oscar for five years. It is a red oscar I hope I can get it to keep growing. He/she is swimming and eating ok so maybe it will be ok. Doing water changes every other day.

Truett


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice rescue :thumb:


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Great! Pics please opcorn:

Art


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) Might not grow more but will probably live a llonger & happier life in a larger tank. Good save!! 'T'


----------



## truett (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the replys. Sorry it took so long to reply but I was cooking dinner for the wife. Had to give her a day off. The oscar is dooing better. She is about 6.5-7" long and her color is better. She had a slight curve to her when I brought her home but she has straightened out now. As soon as I can borrow my daughters camera I will get some pictures. 
If anyone can think of anything else that I can do for her let me know.
Thanks 
Truett


----------



## cichlidhopper (May 12, 2008)

I think people just don't get it. These are some amazing creatures. I have a large oscar, and worry that his 55 is not comfortable for him. I am working on getting a 75 for him. I want to leave a very small GT with him in the 75. I will move the GT from Charlies tank if I don't get another 75. I would not put my kids or grandkids in a closet to live for their entire life. I cannot understand why people have no clue. These fish have a heart and feelings.

I want to say thanks for that poor fish.. You are a good person to save and care for him..


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Welcome to the site cichlidhopper! Great post, I feel the same way 10000000%!!!


----------



## truett (Feb 21, 2007)

Some people don't have a clue and some people don't care. I work for a retail store that sells fish and supplies. People will come in and buy an aquarium set up and fish the same day. When I tell them that they need to take the tank home and set it up and let it run for a couple of weeks at least before they put fish in it they say that they don't want to wait. When I first went to work there all of the aquariums had gravel in them and we couldn't get rid of the ick it, it would just move around. It took me three months to convince them that I knew what I was talking about and that we needed to take the gravel out and not stock the tanks so full. now we have bare bottom tanks and no ick in eight years. So even people that have some knowlege just don't care sometimes.
Truett


----------



## truett (Feb 21, 2007)

My oscar


----------



## Splash55 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice looking oscars truett


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Fixed the pics for ya 

And nice oscar :thumb:


----------



## truett (Feb 21, 2007)

Thank's for fixing the pictures and thanks for the comments.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice oscars, and good job on the rescue.



truett said:


> If anyone can think of anything else that I can do for her let me know.


Well, as a matter of fact...
I noticed the largest tanks you've got listed in your sig. are two 55 gal. tanks. From the pics you posted, it appears that both oscars, and at least two convicts and one pleco are living in the _same_ 55 gal. tank in with the two oscars---is that correct?

BV


----------



## truett (Feb 21, 2007)

At the time it was. Yesterday each oscar has it's own 55 and the convicts have a 40 gal. I just needed time to get everything switched around and set up.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, okay...thanks for clearing that up! :thumb: 
BV


----------



## truett (Feb 21, 2007)

When I put the signature in I listed it the way that I intended to set the tanks up. Getting up before daylight and getting hame around dark most of the time doesn't leave much time to do much. But anyway thank you for the concern BV.
Truett


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Hehe, no problem.
I figured it was a matter of you working on your sig. and getting everything situated, but of course I just had to doublecheck because I'm such a nosy bastar...err...well, you know, lol. (j/k about the nosy part). :lol: 

But nah...I'm just glad we're all looking out for our oscars! :thumb: 
BV


----------

